# Can anyone identify a fish for me?



## Mcbobs (Apr 15, 2015)

I caught this fish last night and cannot for the life of me figure out what it is. I caught just outside of Manhattan, KS at one of the state lakes. I was fishing with a bobber and minnow, but it seems that it didn't go for the minnow. I seemed to have snagged it on the bottom side of it's jaw. It gave me a decent little fight, but since it was caught on an ultra light rod with 4lb test, just about everything seems like a good fight. I didn't put anything in the picture for size reference, but it was about 11-12 inches long.





Does anyone have any idea what it might be? I looked through all the Kansas fish identification lists and came up empty handed. Hopefully one of you guys can help! 

-Matt


----------



## Mcbobs (Apr 15, 2015)

I think I solved my mystery and I'm kinda embarrassed that it took me so long to get it figured out. I believe what I caught is just a normal gizzard shad that got about 5 times larger than the biggest one I've ever seen. I've used them multiple times for catfish fishing, but it never occurred to me that they might get so big. Looking them up on wikipedia shows that they get to about 22" long if left alone and I'm sure that is what I caught. 

Mystery solved! =D>


----------



## muzikman (Apr 15, 2015)

You are absolutely correct!  

...and yes, they can get quite big! :fishing: 

And - I don't think it took long at all; only an hour or less!

That's better than the next day....or more!


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 16, 2015)

Mcbobs said:


> I caught this fish last night and cannot for the life of me figure out what it is. I caught just outside of Manhattan, KS at one of the state lakes. I was fishing with a bobber and minnow, but it seems that it didn't go for the minnow. I seemed to have snagged it on the bottom side of it's jaw. It gave me a decent little fight, but since it was caught on an ultra light rod with 4lb test, just about everything seems like a good fight. I didn't put anything in the picture for size reference, but it was about 11-12 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's striper crack...


----------



## fish devil (Apr 16, 2015)

Yep, They get that big up here in New Jersey too.


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2015)

That fish is huge! :LOL2:


----------



## ccm (Apr 19, 2015)

They get quite bigger than most people think. The largest I ever caught was one about 1.5lbs in the cast net. After showing it to may dad he recalled memories of when he was a kid they use to seine them in the Brazos behind Lake Whitney with some weighing up to 3 lbs :shock: . Talk about great catfish & striper bait.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 19, 2015)

Lets see, you catch a 24" bass on a 4" shad. That is six times as big as the bait so, you should be able to catch a 72" bass on a 12" bait. Go for it. :LOL2:


----------

